# Something to remember him by



## dakotadog (Feb 11, 2008)

Several months after my Dakota passed away, I ordered a pendant that I wear all the time in memory of him. I wanted to share this specail website with those of you who are greiving the loss of your loved 


http://www.memoryglass.com/pendants.asp


----------



## firenurseireland (Mar 4, 2007)

aww i didnt know he passed. so sad. thanks for sharing!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry for the loss of your Dakota.


----------

